# Another Abandoned New born



## Ina (Feb 26, 2014)

We seem to get 6 or 7 abandoned New borns. They're thrown away in dumpters, or left in dirt public bathroom. We have laws in,place, that allows the parent to take their child to any fire department, or any emergence room. If they do either of these options, they will avoid all legal charges. So, why do you think they still abandon their babies. :badgirl:


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 26, 2014)

Ina said:


> We seem to get 6 or 7 abandoned New bones. They're thrown away in dumpters, or left in dirt public bathroom. We have laws in,place, that allows the parent to take their child to any fire department, or any emergence room. If they do either of these options, they will avoid all legal charges. So, why do you think they still abandon their babies. :badgirl:




Cause they have no idea what to do with it,people that do this should be put in pison for a long time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2014)

I think it's disgraceful!   You can go to a firehouse, or other places and leave the baby where it is safe and will be cared for, and you can remain anonymous.  Those people should be chained inside of a dumpster until they die...because that's what would happen to those innocent babies if they were not found.  I wouldn't do that to my dog!!! :what:


----------



## Ina (Feb 26, 2014)

Sea, these kids know there options, every year it is explained to them.  Is their reputations so important? I was 13 and 15 when I got pregnant. But, it never acured to me to me to get "rid" of the babies. I had 27 years with one, and 45 with the other. I wouldn't give those years up for anything. These parents seem to see their babies as inconvenience to their desires. :hit:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2014)

because this country allows you to abort your baby, they are just doing it after it already is born.  It's all the same, throw it on the garbage pile with the rest of the trash.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd rather see these heartless women have an abortion as soon as they know that they're pregnant, or give the baby up for adoption.  I don't think throwing a new born baby in a trash dumpster is the same thing.

I'd rather have the reputation of a young woman who became pregnant accidentally, and brought the child to the authorities who would see to it that it was fed and cared for...than have the reputation of some animal that threw a human baby, that was completely dependent on someone to survive, in a trash dumpster.  These women are scum, IMO.


----------



## Ina (Feb 26, 2014)

Nwlady, The parents might be trash, but the baby was not wasn't old enough to became so. Being trash, is learned not inherited. :yoda:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2014)

I hope no one misunderstood my remark about trash.  NO, I do not think a human life if trash, but that is the way the "powers that be" are treating the life of a child.  They treat them worse then the murderers in prison


----------



## That Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Guy I know puts it perfectly; Animals!


----------



## Farmtex (Feb 27, 2014)

I think the mother is a 16y/o, did the family know she was pregnant? Seems unbelievable they not know but have read of such instances in the past. The value placed on the unborn seems to have changed remarkably over the last few years. Years ago particularly for young girls adopting the child out seemed a preferred option...there were organizations, 'homes' that would assist with birth and adoption process. I understand there are, unfortunately, unwanted pregnancies...the prioritizing of the available solutions seems to have changed.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 11, 2014)

Dec. 30th,1987. Mine and dh`s 20th wedding anniversary. We both worked that day,then headed home to get ready for dinner out. I drove my usual route-got off the freeway,down the hill to Canada Rd. Turned left at the old brick wall at the end of the road. It was sooo chilly that night-even for late December. That night,when we got home and watched the news,we heard about the newborn baby girl found in a paper bag behind that brick wall that I had passed a few hours earlier. Given the timing that the police officer found her (very shortly after I drove by) she was no doubt already there then. I really felt the need to try and adopt this baby. I talked it over with dh and the kids and we were all in agreement-this baby was meant to be ours. But.....from the get-go,there were hundreds of offers to adopt her-and they let it be known that the nurse who cared for her in the hospital was the #1 applicant. We decided to not even try. But years later,when she was old enough to tell her story,we learned that her adoptive parents marriage fell apart when she was quite young and,if I remember correctly,she ended up being raised by her dad. I then wished we had pursued the adoption. I am so glad that she was found that night though-the only reason she was was that the officer stopped to step behind the wall to relieve himself,there being no restrooms anywhere in that remote location. It truly was a miracle that she was found before the cold killed her...

http://www.wimp.com/babyhighway/


----------



## Sid (Mar 11, 2014)

nwlady said:


> because this country allows you to abort your baby, they are just doing it after it already is born.  It's all the same, throw it on the garbage pile with the rest of the trash.



  Right on


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 12, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'd rather see these heartless women have an abortion as soon as they know that they're pregnant, or give the baby up for adoption.  I don't think throwing a new born baby in a trash dumpster is the same thing.
> 
> I'd rather have the reputation of a young woman who became pregnant accidentally, and brought the child to the authorities who would see to it that it was fed and cared for...than have the reputation of some animal that threw a human baby, that was completely dependent on someone to survive, in a trash dumpster.  These women are scum, IMO.


Seabreeze, it is very easy to assume that the mother is the one who dumps the baby. In some cases the boyfriend or the family help with the birth, then "take care" of the baby, especially if the baby is the result of incest.

Some young women, often intellectually challenged or very young, don't even realise that they are pregnant until the go into labour, then they are very confused about what to do about it. They often give birth in public toilets and they and the babies are at great risk of haemorrhage and infection. If the baby is stillborn the situation is even more frightening for them. If they knew what to do, they wouldn't be giving birth alone in the first place.


----------



## Gael (Mar 12, 2014)

Ina said:


> We seem to get 6 or 7 abandoned New bones. They're thrown away in dumpters, or left in dirt public bathroom. We have laws in,place, that allows the parent to take their child to any fire department, or any emergence room. If they do either of these options, they will avoid all legal charges. So, why do you think they still abandon their babies. :badgirl:



Panic and not thinking logically in a crisis?


----------



## Gael (Mar 12, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> Seabreeze, it is very easy to assume that the mother is the one who dumps the baby. In some cases the boyfriend or the family help with the birth, then "take care" of the baby, especially if the baby is the result of incest.
> 
> Some young women, often intellectually challenged or very young, don't even realise that they are pregnant until the go into labour, then they are very confused about what to do about it. They often give birth in public toilets and they and the babies are at great risk of haemorrhage and infection. If the baby is stillborn the situation is even more frightening for them. If they knew what to do, they wouldn't be giving birth alone in the first place.



That's about my contention; panic.

We're sitting here most of us in our 60s or older, examing this as mature adults. The ones doing this usually are as warrigal is explaining.

Mind you, I'm not making excuses but the question was why and I'm giving an opinion as to why.


----------



## Justme (Mar 12, 2014)

Why people don't abort a pregnancy in the early stages  if they have no wish to have a child? How anyone could dump a baby in such a cruel fashion is beyond belief.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 12, 2014)

You do know that some families deny sex education to their children?
They refuse to allow it in the schools and don't give any information about contraception, let alone abortion services.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 12, 2014)

Very true Warrigal, and some states make it very difficult to get an abortion.


----------



## Justme (Mar 12, 2014)

Sex education is part of the school curriculum in the UK


----------



## Bajabob (Feb 21, 2017)

Why do people still abandon newborns ? Because they're unaware of the new laws, or afraid those new laws will not be in force in their locality. At least we seem to be past those horrible days in which police would plead with the parents of the abandoned child to come forward. But to what end ? To reunite parents with the child they didn't want ? The new thinking is better.


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 21, 2017)

I think the child being abandoned in that  fashion  is terrible, but as none of us know the mother and her circumstances I cannot condone judging her badly. There could be a dozen or so reasons why the baby was left like it was .

Another person could have taken the baby at birth and put it ther eas the mother was too ill to do ,  the mother may have trusted someone else to take the baby to a safe house and they could not be bothered, the Mum may be a very young teen 12 or 13 perhaps and simly didn't know or understand  what to do with the baby. It could have been grabbed from the mother by an irrate father who dumped it.. and on and  on.

Presuming the Mum is a bad person is really not fair,as no one knows the circumstances  so why jump to the conclusion she is uncaring. the woman may be gutted to have had to give up her baby. I would not judge her.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 21, 2017)

I agree with WF, in many of these cases the individual giving birth has a host of problems that prevent them from thinking clearly and doing the right thing.  IMO we need to keep publicizing the available options and offering assistance to minimize this type of thing.  I am truly thankful that I was able to navigate the minefield of problems that face teenagers and young adults without encountering situations like this one.


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 21, 2017)

Aunt Bea, I think it is all to easy to see things from just one point of view, our own. You are so right when you describe the problems as a minefield. We had problems when I was a teen but I came from a well to do family, non drinking, and had two loving parents. I grew up in a family that had no experiences with any form of addiction , domestic violence, abandonment, lack of money, mental illness or unemployment. I was very well emotionally supported and taught how to handle money and my self esteem.

I could not begin to even try to put myself in the shoes of a young teen in some of the circumstances that are out there.

Someone said these things are taught in school but I know that is of little use as many young folks drop out of school. Church is not an option for many and family breakdowns finish the picture off.

It is wonderful that the baby is found and hopefully gets a great home, everything is there in place for the baby but nothing for the Mum unless she somehow manages to scrape enough courage together to change her life and even then she needs the chances. I would like to be able to reach the Mum too.

Bea is again right when she says to get the info out there, anywhere, in your face out there, someone almost always knows these babies are coming other than the Mum we need to reach everyone.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 21, 2017)

Some people think that exposing a child to basic sex education will cause them to go out and have sex, which is  just plain stupid.  They need to be equipped with the information to take care of themselves, and that includes contraception, and knowing where to go and what to do it they DO become pregnant.  Despite what a lot of fundamentalists believe, I think ALL kids should get this information; it isn't going to cause them to go out and have sex; it's the hormone surge that will make them want to do that and they need to know ohow to deal with it.

My mother, who was born in 1913, told me that she was absolutely ignorant of sex when she married, and didn't really understand what the "monthlies" were all about.  Consequently, she was always afraid something bad was going to happen if she even got around a boy.  She said the first time she kissed a boy she was terrified for months that she might be "in trouble."  They really must have worked hard back then to keep girls ignorant.


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 21, 2017)

You are right Butterfly, education can only help. I think it is a natural thing to learn from ones parents as I did but my parents were considered far too free thinking in those days, fortunately for me they stuck to their ideas.  However there are parents who are embarrassed, uneducated or just plain shy and are not able to tech their kids. This is why I think it should be taught in schools at a young age, and I think parents should be invited in so they know exactly what is taught and can be prepared for any questions at home.

At the school I was contracted to in the UK we did have sex education for young kids , I think they were about 10. It was delivered by the school nurse, oh my goodness, she was a lovely person but very embarrassed and a total wash out as an instructor.  It needs someone with a bit of fun and facts and not one that the kids are going to roll their eyes at. My job among other things in the school was counselling children and I was often asked questions, I answered them honestly  but it was not part of my job.  It needs to be someone trained to teach a very complex subject in a fun andinformative way


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 22, 2017)

Another vote for sex education.

It's time to drop all of the baggage surrounding the subject of sex.

IMO we would have less problems with the subject of sex and sexually active children if we were just open and honest.  It is no wonder to me that many children are afraid to discuss sex with the adults in their lives and share personal problems or seek help when I see how people react to the topic.


----------



## Linda W. (Feb 27, 2017)

Many don't have access to abortion now. Families are dysfunctional, and without the familiy accepting the girl being pregnant, they can't just put it up for adoption. Restrictive laws, you know. So abandonment is perceived as the only option. Many times nowadays no good access to sex education or birth control. I see it in my state. Seems like they want kids to get pregnant.


----------

